# 6th Edition Lore changes



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

This is my first time since starting to read 40K that a new edition has come out. Can we expect any large lore changes? Maybe have a official thread to pin all the back story changes introduced in the 6th edition?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Personally I doubt any major changes will occur. One of the authors confirmed a while back that the Horus Heresy is not going to change in any future edition, so any additions will be in the Post-Heresy years.


LotN


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Personally I doubt any major changes will occur. One of the authors confirmed a while back that the Horus Heresy is not going to change in any future edition, so any additions will be in the Post-Heresy years.
> 
> 
> LotN


Yeah I would definitely love to see some changes in current context, I doubt they will do anything with the emperor, but it just seems like we are still pretty much stuck on the edge of destruction haha.


----------

